# Gas Prices



## Authorised (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 29, 2005)

No kidding!


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 29, 2005)

Pretty soon I'll have to start walking...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 29, 2005)

$2.25 for regular at a station I saw today.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 29, 2005)

2.39 here


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 29, 2005)

Speaking of Gas prices, how bout these!

http://images.ibsys.com/2004/0518/3317680.jpg


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> Speaking of Gas prices, how bout these!
> 
> http://images.ibsys.com/2004/0518/3317680.jpg


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 29, 2005)

there is another that has first born on it


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 29, 2005)

Sure helps me appriciate my 9 month old Prius.
On the back I have "Stewardship *Gen 1:28* Not Plunder."


[Edited on 3-30-2005 by jfschultz]


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Mar 29, 2005)

Is that a foreign car.











P.S. I work for Chrysler and I'm a UAW member so I have to act like I'm mad when I see someone driving a foreign car.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 30, 2005)

Stop moaning about your so called high fuel prices. Just be thankful you don't live over here.

Taking there to be approximately four liters to a gallon, and taking the average UK fuel cost of 81p per liter for standard, that equals Â£3.24 for a gallon.

And in dollars, that is

SIX DOLLARS AND NINE CENTS

So stop moaning!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 30, 2005)

We have friends from Holland and they have been paying outrageous prices for years. But this is still pathetic having to pay so much over here.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry Adam, forgot the world owes the USA big time and you americans ought to have everything on the cheap...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 30, 2005)

Well get it straight next time!


----------



## Peter (Mar 30, 2005)

2.13 accross the bridge, and they'll even pump it for you!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 30, 2005)

It's 2.09 here


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Stop moaning about your so called high fuel prices. Just be thankful you don't live over here.
> 
> Taking there to be approximately four liters to a gallon, and taking the average UK fuel cost of 81p per liter for standard, that equals Â£3.24 for a gallon.
> ...



Back in the mid-60's I traveled to Europe with my parents. We drove around in a VW type 3 station wagone dad bought. Gas was about 4X the cost home. Back then the gas pumps in Florida had a sticker indicating how much of the price was tax. I saw the same type of sticker at a station on the trip. A little mental math lead to the conclusion that the price for gas was about the same the difference was all taxes!


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skinsfanjoe_
> Is that a foreign car.
> 
> P.S. I work for Chrysler and I'm a UAW member so I have to act like I'm mad when I see someone driving a foreign car.



Isn't Chrysler German now?

You will really be mad if Chrysler (and GM) continue to stick with refinements to century old technology in hopes of a pipe dream.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Stop moaning about your so called high fuel prices. Just be thankful you don't live over here.
> 
> Taking there to be approximately four liters to a gallon, and taking the average UK fuel cost of 81p per liter for standard, that equals Â£3.24 for a gallon.
> ...



First of all, I like to moan..

And then a question, how much of that 6.09 a gallon is that actual cost of the fuel and how much is tax?


----------



## street preacher (Mar 30, 2005)

I like to moan and complain to.  Didn't Paul say to buffet your body? This is why I like to eat to. Gas prices are terrible. Here in the St. Louis, MO area it is going to go up .30 cents tomorrow.


----------



## street preacher (Mar 30, 2005)

T


----------



## street preacher (Mar 30, 2005)




----------

